# You be the judge



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

This is from another forum I frequent. Makes you think. 

Was the Judge too weak, or did he hit the kid too hard? Following are the only facts the Judge had when the kid came in front of him.

I was in court the other night when an 18 year old male was given a ticket for a “speed contest” and another for something like “inappropriate speed” in his '02 Jag. I think either one of those tickets is a mandatory license suspension.

The Judge said the kid had a clean license; he let the kid take the plea to charges that don't have points on the license but made the fines the maximum allowed which came to about $600, and he made him take a defensive driving class.

The Judge said to the kid he didn’t want to see a wreath on the side of the road for this kid or because of this kid. He said he was allowing the plea so the kid didn’t get killed on insurance but didn’t want a Willie Horton haunting him.

There is a lot of talk here about speeding and street racing lately. Should the Judge have allowed the kid to take the plea with no points and a big $$ fine, or made the kid go to trial where his license would probably have been suspended or revoked, or should the Judge have made the fine include some points on his license.

If you were the Judge, and you had this kid’s future in your hands, what would you have done? What else should the Judge have done? If you want post your age (teens, early X, mid X late X).

Also, right before he accepted the kid's plea he told the kid the only reason he would consider the plea was because he did the same stupid things. He said he was 18 and when his dad called the cops to have him arrested when he saw him drag racing. And someone once cut him a break.

After court ended I was thinking maybe the Judge should have also made him attend a PCA autocross just so the kid could see how lousy a driver he really is.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

lol :agree I am only 18 so this makes me kind of scared to get a fast car. If I do I will definatly be taking to the track b/c I dont have 600 dollars or the time for a liscense supension. I think "the judge did the right thing this time" but if he is ever in there again and u the judge see him, I would bust his ass. Tom you do let your Goat breath every once and awhile dont you  Later and thanks for helping keep our country safe. :cheers


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Tom said:


> This is from another forum I frequent. Makes you think.
> 
> Was the Judge too weak, or did he hit the kid too hard? Following are the only facts the Judge had when the kid came in front of him.
> 
> ...



There won't be a "next time" in front of this judge, if the kid is dead. And there might be innocent people with the same outcome. I say suspend the little f*ckers license. That will definitley make him think twice when he gets it back.

I go 10 mph hour over the speed limit and get a $250 fine and points on my license. Why because I can't claim to be 18 and stupid?


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

If the kid was stupid enough to do it once, he'll be stupid enough to do it again. Hopefully he'll get caught before he hurts himself, or even worse, someone else.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

WJentsch said:


> If the kid was stupid enough to do it once, he'll be stupid enough to do it again. Hopefully he'll get caught before he hurts himself, or even worse, someone else.


Not necessarily. He could have learned his lesson. Man I'm going back to the Corvette forum. Since I started looking at GTO forum, its nothing but people talking about how you shouldn't drive fast. I went to trade my 98 Vette in on a GTO today. They said they would give me 16,000 for my 98 Coupe. Hahahaha. Looks like I'm sticking with the Vette. Oh well its faster anyway.


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Being 40 now and having almost as many speeding tickets (38) for some REALLY stupid things, I can see the judges point. More than likely this kid will learn, although I STILL haven't. Some people just drive aggressive. I happen to be one of them and there is a good chance that alot of other people on this forum are also. Speed does not kill, bad drivers kill. It's all about knowing when and where to do it.

Ya gotta pay to play, it's just free most of the time, but when the bill comes do, it ain't gonna be cheap!


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*There's a time and place...*

for everything. Maturity and wisdom may be mostly comprised of knowing the difference between the right and wrong places, times, and circumstances to do things, and having the self-discipline to follow through.
Without a doubt our cars are made to go fast, but you can't go 100mph+ everywhere all the time. I DO NOT speed with my kids in the car. I have been known to be very hard on my vehicles when I drive them, because I find great pleasure in making them run like they should, and then I push them to the limits daily.  
My advice to anyone, (For what it's worth,) is to choose wisely when you will do what, and how far you will go. Also-just have fun and enjoy your car.

Maximental


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

or got to the autobahn  arty: :willy: :cool


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

The only difference between the Autobahn in Europe and the Interestate system in the U.S. is the speed limit, and in Montana that is even up to the Statey that sees you. 150 in a '91 rusted out Camaro is not safe anywhere, 150 in a Porsche is, as long as you know what your doing.

There should be competency tests for drivers licenses. The higher your ranking the faster you should be allowed to go.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

As someone with a job that has me in court often I see people get off with slaps on the wrist for many things I would consider much worse that speeding or reckless driving. Things that were intended to harm others. I drive my car hard and fast, but I also agree there is a time and a place to do so. If you really want to see what your car and you can do, find an open track day at your local roadracing circuit. I roadrace motorcycles and see many car track days scheduled. It's a blast. You should try it if you like driving hard and fast.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

Pilots have to be rated for the type of aircaft they fly and car drivers should have the same. If you and your car are capable you should be able to do a certain speed limit on the highway in a different lane. Wait that's Germany again and they actually inforce all of their laws, people with DUI's loose their licenses or go to jail. 

I think the fine should have been more, but I'm 27 and I think people are too safe in their cars or worse SUV's. If we went back to hard dash panels, no ABS or Airbags, and had a steal spike for the steering wheel cover people would slow down and be more courtious (end rant)

That said I have been known to speed on an empty interstate highway and I do have a radar detector (escort 8500x50). My car is "arrest me yellow" and I have always been careful. I will take my car to the track when it re opens.


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

Points, fines, suspension, irreguardless. He is a kid. The Judge is right we did the same stupid things they do today. Some of still do it. I'm not condoning the act...but we all need a break in life. 
Take his license...they have a grudge on the system and will defy the law in even more devious ways (paybacks). 
Add points to their license, jack up their insurance...end result they drop the insurance and still drive...only uninsured (now we all have to carry protection from uninsured motorists for this reason and a few others)
Fine the piss out of them and try the fear of god...ouch got you in the wallet but hey relief that you can still afford to drive...legally.
I think the judge was fair.

Thanks Judge!!!


----------

